# Fenders on mtn bikes?



## coolwasabi (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone run 'em?

Any decent options out there? Got my eye on Mudhuggers at the moment.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

What are we talking about? Full coverage fenders, snap-on fenders, mud guards? Trail riding or general purpose riding (commuting)?

Not likely to see full coverage fenders on an mtb unless it's pulling commuter duty. Planet Bike or SKS have some. These rattle and make tire changing a hassle.

I personally have been using the SKS X3 and a MudX for years due to ease of use and packability, if I don't want them on the bike. I really have been liking the PDW fenders for fat biking, but haven't tried other offerings. I've seen some DIY fenders from cut plastic bottles, buckets and barrels that are affixed with zip ties that do the job quite nicely. It depends on how much coverage you want for the riding you are doing. In general, I go for something that provides maximum coverage for minimal size and ease of use.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Had a little plastic fender thingy (glorified 2 liter bottle cut to shape really) on the front wheel for a little while. Got ripped off in a crash and haven't bothered with them since. It was only vaguely useful for some wet riding (ie: caught in the middle of an unexpected storm.) Quickly learned that those conditions are not only not-super-ideal for riding anyway, but that's also a good time to NOT be on the trails at all in order to prevent wrecking them. 

Of course, that's here in Phoenix and with that terrain/weather in mind, could be different elsewhere I'm sure.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a mud guard on my front,,not that I ride through mud or anything ,I just have it because it looks super badass and IF i did use Strave I bet I'd be at LEAST twice as fast just because of the fender alone


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I used MuckyNutz Face Fender.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I use the Race Face Mud Crutch, 
It keep the flying mud out of my mouth and nose while I'm gulping air 
1st pic is with My bike,














Dang thang just works, 
Silent, weighs nothing, rubs on nothing, washable, cheap, durable, 
People often wonder what the ell' it iz but most are afraid to ask, not wanting to look ignorant,,, pride and self Importance, what a horrible burden..

If you want fenders to keep your bike or yourself clean get back on the porch :~D


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I have one of those plastic fenders that goes on with zip ties on my trail bike. I have the Loamwolf one. It does what I wanted it to do. I typically don't encounter much muck as most of the trails I ride drain very well.

Limited Edition Loam Wolf Marshguard mountain bike fender. These mud guards were made in collaboration with Marsh Guard to protect you, and your bike in style!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Battery said:


> I used MuckyNutz Face Fender.


Yep! 9$ shipped to your door. Worth EVERY penny when the mud starts flying while you are ripping down the mountain. Mud in the eyes SUCKS!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z3OL7CI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

living in the PNW , I run fenders on both of my bikes.... my GT has topeak defender front and rear....I dont like getting water running down my crack.... my other bike is in a rebuild stage and I am looking at some $10 ebay specials


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I chipped my stanchion coating from rocks getting caught in the tire tread, ever since I have always run a mud guard even though I dont ride when its wet.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, I'm also in the PNW and I run downtube and crown race fenders on all my bikes, including the race bikes (just downtube on the cx bike, I don't ride road in wet so nothing on the road bike), - getting your own mud in your eyes or on your water bottle is avoidable. The downtube fender I use that is more available is the SKS MudX (ebay or amazon or lbs), you should be able to get the crown-race fender to overlap the downtube fender without contact.
There is a lot of dog crap on many if not most trails, and if you think of the dirt as 2% dog crap you will want to run fenders if it's going to be wet at all. If it's really wet I also use those rear fenders that snap onto the seat post, but they don't stay straight racing so I leave that one off for races.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

idividebyzero said:


> I chipped my stanchion coating from rocks getting caught in the tire tread, ever since I have always run a mud guard even though I dont ride when its wet.


Totally agree with this, I have done the exact same thing and now only ride with mud guard like a Mucky Nutz/Beaver Guard or the likes.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I use shelf liner DIY fork brace fender with pattern downloaded off net. I then made my own rear guard. I don't really consider them fenders, they are more to reduce junk getting to suspension bits.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

On the rear Mudhugger is the only real choice. On the front it does a better job than the Marshguard type. On Vancouver Island I have em on all winter and they work well, stay in place, and are plenty durable. 

Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Enduroguard FTW ;-)

Can make a mud-catcher out of an old inner tube & 4 cable ties...

NB, they don't keep your stanchions clean... like a proper mudguard (up front).

'Born to ride!'


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Osco said:


> I use the Race Face Mud Crutch,
> It keep the flying mud out of my mouth and nose while I'm gulping air
> 1st pic is with My bike,
> View attachment 1206355
> ...


Seen tons of DH riders do this same set-up with an old tube and zip ties.
Free and functional.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Battery said:


> I used MuckyNutz Face Fender.





Stalkerfiveo said:


> Yep! 9$ shipped to your door. Worth EVERY penny when the mud starts flying while you are ripping down the mountain. Mud in the eyes SUCKS!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z3OL7CI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


I have one of those. I originally bought it to put on the rear to keep my shock a little cleaner. It worked...but dust/grit got between the guard and my carbon frame and did some serious rubbing so I took it off. Seems a little dirt on my shock is less of an issue than holes being abraded in my frame.

I put it on the front recently because there are a lot of fairly large stream crossings, even on really dry days. I will run it a bit more, but after just one ride, I'm not really getting the advantage of it. Hit the water at speed, and instead of the water splashing up and staying low (wet legs/frame), it channeled the water up and shot it forward of the bike. And of course with the wind from my forward motion, pushed all the water right back into my face so I couldn't see. Hmm. I'll give it a couple more rides, but if that is the way it goes, I may well ditch the MuckyNutz.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Seen tons of DH riders do this same set-up with an old tube and zip ties.
> Free and functional.


I tried the tube and zip thing, was a throw away as after several rides the rubber would tear at the zip ties. After a second try I spent the $12 on the Race Face,,Its been on two bikes now and three years old, still like new..
Weighs less than half what the tubes did..


----------



## AamirAtl (Jul 15, 2018)

For my old bike I had made one using a template I downloaded online and a thin plastic binder/folder. It works great. But fir $9 delivered with velcro fasteners I bought the Mucky Nutz. No brainer.


----------



## tucsonturtle (Feb 12, 2015)

I use BeaverGuard on my bikes in the AZ desert. When you pick up cholla cactus they tend to hit the Fork crown and fly forward and up hitting you or someone in front of you. The fender actually kicks the cholla down and back. Also keeps cow pies out of your face.


----------

